# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Guerra de informes sobre la factura de la luz

## Jonasino

El elaborado por Boston Consulting Group para las eléctricas:
"La luz subirá un 6% si el autoconsumo se dispara"




> l autoconsumo no saldrá ni mucho menos gratis al sistema eléctrico. Al menos esa es la tesis que sostiene un informe que maneja entre bambalinas el sector, elaborado por Boston Consulting Group, y en que se deja claro que una penetración del 10% de la autoproducción implicaría un incremento medio del recibo de la luz nada despreciable, entre el 2,1% y el 6,3% según la legislación. Aunque se trata de un porcentaje que parece difícil de alcanzar a corto plazo, el documento deja claro que, de una forma u otra, los costes que no cubran los autoconsumidores repercutirán sobre el resto de consumidores.
> 
> En concreto, con el real decreto en ciernes ya en vigor, una penetración del autoconsumo del 10% supondría un menor pago al sistema por parte de quienes produzcan su propia energía de 693 millones en concepto de peajes, cargos e impuestos al consumo. Una cifra apenas compensada por los 207 millones de cargos específicos que sí afrontan. Además, el sistema tendría que asumir un agujero de otros 155 millones por el menor desembolso fiscal de los generadores al producir menos. ¿Consecuencia? 641 millones de déficit y una subida al resto de usuarios de la tarifa de acceso -aproximadamente la mitad del recibo de la luz- de un 4,4% para compensar.
> 
> Por si fuera poco, con más efecto en los clientes con menor poder adquisitivo, todo siempre según los cálculos de la consultora. Los consumidores con capacidad financiera y superficie disponible para instalar sistemas de autoconsumo se beneficiarían del autoconsumo, en detrimento de aquellos que no puedan acometer la inversión necesaria y cuyo coste de la electricidad aumentaría, subraya el informe, de 40 páginas y fechado en septiembre de 2015. Al tiempo, el texto alerta del efecto llamada que estos beneficios provocarían y el impacto de segunda vuelta que podría tener en los ingresos del sistema eléctrico.
> 
> Con un agravante. Y es que una regulación más laxa que la promovida por Industria podría provocar un daño en el sistema de mayores proporciones. Boston Consulting Group plantea tres hipótesis alternativas si se concedieran más ventajas para este tipo de generación. Por ejemplo, si los autoconsumidores pagaran el término fijo del peaje actual (redes de transporte y distribución, generación de respaldo o subvenciones a renovables, por ejemplo) pero no el término variable ni los cargos regulados, el déficit para el sistema alcanzaría los 859 millones, que se repercutirían al alza en el recibo de la luz en un 2,9%. Es el escenario más benévolo para el sistema dentro de un marco de mejoras para el autoconsumo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si los autoconsumidores no abonaran ni los peajes de acceso ni los cargos regulados actuales, esto es, disfrutaran de una conexión gratuita, la brecha se dispararía hasta los 1.695 millones y la tarifa tendría que subir un 5,8% para compensar ese desfase. Si se añade a ese planteamiento la posibilidad de que los autoproductores vean retribuidos sus vertidos a precio de red, el saldo negativo se iría a los 1.844 millones, lo que implicaría un alza de la factura del 6,3% para equilibrar ingresos y gastos. Un coste que invita a la reflexión y que ha llevado a países como Reino Unido y Alemania a plantear medidas para reducir las subvenciones y aplicar cargos a la energía autoconsumida.
> ...


El llamado "Informe Fabra" de las renovables para la CNMC:
"La comisión está estudiando si de verdad existe competencia en el sector eléctrico y las renovables han visto en este trabajo una oportunidad para reivindicar su posición en el mercado"




> El sector de las renovables lo tiene claro. Pondrá toda la carne en el asador para denunciar los agravios que, a su juicio, viene sufriendo con respecto a las eléctricas tradicionales a raíz de los cambios legislativos de los últimos años. A su vieja cruzada por demostrar que el déficit de tarifa no ha sido cosa de las renovables, sino fundamentalmente de las centrales hidráulicas y nucleares, se suma ahora su intención de demostrar la falta de competencia que existe en el sector eléctrico español. 
> 
> Con este fin, la Asociación Nacional de Productores de Energía Fotovoltaica (Anpier) ha enviado a la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) el denominado 'informe Fabra' para que lo incorpore al estudio sobre la competencia en el mercado de generación eléctrica en España. El documento, de 33 páginas, responde a ese nombre porque ha sido elaborado por el expresidente de Red Eléctrica y exconsejero de la Comisión Nacional de la Energía (CNE) Jorge Fabra Utray.
> ¿Hay competencia?
> 
> A finales de septiembre, la CNMC anunció que ponía en marcha ese trabajo tras haberse "detectado de forma preliminar la posible existencia de una serie de impedimentos al desarrollo de una competencia efectiva". A partir de este planteamiento, la comisión precisa la finalidad de su análisis. "El estudio tiene por objeto determinar el grado de concentración en el mercado de generación eléctrica y sus posibles implicaciones en términos de competencia, así como la formación de precios en el mercado a plazo y en el llamado 'pool", reconoce. Y añade: "En concreto, se trata de esclarecer si determinados operadores ostentan una situación de poder de mercado susceptible de alterar el funcionamiento normal del mercado".
> 
> En este contexto, Anpier ha considerado oportuno remitir a la CNMC el 'informe Fabra', titulado 'Ausencia de diagnóstico, alternativas no analizadas, arbitrariedad y discriminación en la nueva regulación del sector eléctrico', porque uno de los asuntos que trata se ocupa, precisamente, de la ausencia de competencia que existe en las centrales hidráulicas y nucleares. "Estas centrales no obtienen su remuneración del mercado sino de una norma regulatoria que les reconoce como retribución un precio que fija un mercado en el que ni están ni pueden participar aunque las normas formalmente digan otra cosa", afirma el documento. 
> 
> ...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Por favor, pon la fuente con el link. Me interesa leerlo en origen. Gracias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Por favor, pon la fuente con el link. Me interesa leerlo en origen. Gracias.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Perdon, se me ha pasado. La fuente es elconfidencial.com, el primer informe en la edición de hoy y el segundo en la del dia 7 pero hay un link entre ambos.
http://www.elconfidencial.com/empres...n-6-3_1058859/
Gracias por advertirme que faltaba la fuente

----------

